# Their not athletic! YEA RIGHT! LOL



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some pictures of a "hippo" working out!

here is thunder she is this guys mike's dog!





































*NOT ACTIVE HA I THINK NOT! *


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

good looking dog bro. what are you doing swing a pole in a circle or is it something you made.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

that's not my dog... this is my friend Mike's dog..... It is a flirtpole....you can them your self I made one for my dogs.... They love it....It is basically a pvc pipe from home depot about 8 ft long w/ nylon rope running threw it w/ a toy or bite surface at the end so they can bite the surface..... this you hold in your hands and run back and forth w/.... I like these more than spring poles because it also gets them running around and THEY LOVE IT! If I don't let them play w/ it they go on strike! LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i know that dog it belongs to a guy from club bully, really nice guy also, im not going to talk smack about a guys dog without him being present i believe it to be wrong. if you believe so strongly in this breed and its working ability why dont you start working some of your dogs , get some titles on them i think it would be great for this new breed


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

That's Thunder she is owned by Mike(DonMega on the clubbully board)

I have to get my sisters camera to take a few images of my dogs on the flirtpole and spring pole.....

I never really did weightpulling w/ them....

I have a video on my myspace but I don't know how to get it from there.... 
Here is a pic of my female jasmine when she was younger... on a little set up i have....


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

There's a separate registry and support groups for the bullies. So why can't AmBully owners be happy and quit pushing their "version" of dogs on APBT owners. QUIT CALLING THEM PITBULLS...everybody has agreed they're NOT. That's my only issue. Some may share the same historical lines but all have been selectively bred to be different from the original stock. I don't go out and push my style of dog on AmBully owners and I don't appreciate them pushing their dogs here. I'm not hating on your dogs, I just don't care for them. Get over it and quit trying to push your AMBully on me. When a dog is purposely bred to another standard, then registered in another registry it is no longer an APBT. Don't contradict yourself by saying different.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

My "bully" can do that too and he is far from athletic. Athleticism is more than big, bulky muscle and "impressive" jumping ability. You need endurance, versatility (Being able to excel at something other than weight pull), strength, and the drive to get it all done.



















I love them bullies. Just hate it when people a'int truthful about them.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Crown Royal said:


> There's a separate registry and support groups for the bullies. So why can't AmBully owners be happy and quit pushing their "version" of dogs on APBT owners. QUIT CALLING THEM PITBULLS...everybody has agreed they're NOT. That's my only issue. Some may share the same historical lines but all have been selectively bred to be different from the original stock. I don't go out and push my style of dog on AmBully owners and I don't appreciate them pushing their dogs here. I'm not hating on your dogs, I just don't care for them. Get over it and quit trying to push your AMBully on me. When a dog is purposely bred to another standard, then registered in another registry it is no longer an APBT. Don't contradict yourself by saying different.


This should be posted everywhere and one ? after that bully jumps like that about 5-6 times does it sit down and get all lazy and be honest


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

im new to the site but it seems theres always debates about a bully or apbt. i personally think the dog looks good, and it looks like he's having fun with the flirt pole.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Figgy1682 said:


> im new to the site but it seems theres always debates about a bully or apbt. i personally think the dog looks good, and it looks like he's having fun with the flirt pole.


ok this is a crash course lesson since your new. most of the people on this website dont apreciate the bully being called an APBT we have nothing against the dog or the breed we just have a problem with how they claim this dog is a APBT


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's a question. If a dog is bred to the APBT standard, but it isn't used for fighting, hunting, or bull bating, is it still an APBT? If there is no way to test for true gameness, aren't they being bred for a seperate purpose and therefore a seperate breed that just looks a lot like the game dogs of old? Is the athleticism of today's standards enough?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i hear what your saying about it being a bully and all but you cant change the name people call the dog. i have read other post about banning the ukc from calling these dogs apbt and registering them as one but there linage and cash is all they care about and they still have it in there blood. to me if the guy from razors edge never said he made his own breed and called it the american bully or what ever we wouldn't be debating this at all. thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I do know alot of people that use the true game dog for hog hunting and even have bullet Prof vest for them. so yes the apbt is still used today for what is was breed for . I know some of you don't like the apbr but this site has some good info about apbt , here is the link http://www.pitbullregistry.com/PitBull History.htm


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ya'll still going on about this:stick: I posted the images up just so you guys can take a look. D*mn! LOL!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ashbash91 said:


> Ya'll still going on about this:stick: I posted the images up just so you guys can take a look. D*mn! LOL!!!


why play coy,, you posted these pics to try to prove to people that american bullys are athletic


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Play nice, boys oke:


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

wheezie said:


> why play coy,, you posted these pics to try to prove to people that american bullys are athletic


Yea thats true to LOL! but i proved they can be it trained right!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ashbash91 said:


> Here are some pictures of a "hippo" working out!
> 
> here is thunder she is this guys mike's dog!
> 
> ...


That is adorable. She looks like she is having so much fun lol...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> There's a separate registry and support groups for the bullies. So why can't AmBully owners be happy and quit pushing their "version" of dogs on APBT owners. QUIT CALLING THEM PITBULLS...everybody has agreed they're NOT. That's my only issue. Some may share the same historical lines but all have been selectively bred to be different from the original stock. I don't go out and push my style of dog on AmBully owners and I don't appreciate them pushing their dogs here. I'm not hating on your dogs, I just don't care for them. Get over it and quit trying to push your AMBully on me. When a dog is purposely bred to another standard, then registered in another registry it is no longer an APBT. Don't contradict yourself by saying different.


crown, this is best left for another post because no one was saying anything in this one about the American Bully being an APBT. I agree that they shouldn't be called an APBT, I own one of each... they are athletic, but don't have near the intensity as a true APBT. No one is pushing any opinions down anyones throat. Nothing was directed to you. don't be so sensitive. To me it seems like you're the only one pushing opinions around.

BTW those are great looking American Bullies! I love the picture of her in the air!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i just wish someone would work an am bully, try and put some titles on it


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

give it time, someone will condition a ambully and get titles. most people with them use them for the intimidation factor they have cause there size.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wheezie said:


> i just wish someone would work an am bully, try and put some titles on it


I'd like to work Indi. First things first is her obedience classes though! I've yet to find a trainer in my area!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

NEELA said:


> I'd like to work Indi. First things first is her obedience classes though! I've yet to find a trainer in my area!


obedience is the foundation to everything, keep looking for a trainer, good luck to you


----------



## BullyBreeder101 (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful dog *ashbash91* wow! I wish I had some pictures of my Bullies in action!! All I can say to everyones comments is, this is an athletic breed if kept up with regular exercise and I guarantee you something, these dogs have so much drive & energy you would be surprised! My 2 Bullies Villain and Jack go on a 10 mile jog with me every morning at 5 am, & still has enough energy left to come home play tug-o-war with my Hubby for hours on end! Then work with my other Bullies on weight pull and the treadmill later on in the day in the back yard. There is a difference in keeping a dog fit and letting them get fat & sit on the sofa all day.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

thank you a responsible bully owner do your dogs compete in weight pull or just for fun either way im glad there out there exercisiing


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

BullyBreeder101 said:


> Beautiful dog *ashbash91* wow! I wish I had some pictures of my Bullies in action!! All I can say to everyones comments is, this is an athletic breed if kept up with regular exercise and I guarantee you something, these dogs have so much drive & energy you would be surprised! My 2 Bullies Villain and Jack go on a 10 mile jog with me every morning at 5 am, & still has enough energy left to come home play tug-o-war with my Hubby for hours on end! Then work with my other Bullies on weight pull and the treadmill later on in the day in the back yard. There is a difference in keeping a dog fit and letting them get fat & sit on the sofa all day.


This isn't my dog this is my boys dog Thunder.... Yeah I know everyone says they are lazy and fat but I do not believe that at ALL! they have so much damn energy and drive it is crazy! I love the breed!


----------



## BullyBreeder101 (Sep 4, 2007)

My Bullies are still in training but they will excel in Weight Pull here soon *GREATLY! *I can't wait! :woof: Villain is pulling 4k with ease!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

BullyBreeder101 said:


> My Bullies are still in training but they will excel in Weight Pull here soon *GREATLY! *I can't wait! :woof: Villain is pulling 4k with ease!


that sounds very promising


----------

